# Getting VISA to Germany Verpflichtungserkl�rung� (formal obligation letter)



## kencyborg

*Getting VISA to Germany Verpflichtungserklärung” (formal obligation letter)*

Hi alll,

This time also my visa got rejected with same reason which they have mentioned to me at first time. Embassy have rejected other applicants too for those who have applied as Job seeker Visa to Germany.

But when I checked with one my friend who works in legal department at germany, they informed me to get the document named "Verpflichtungserklärung” (formal obligation letter) by a sponsor who lives in Germany from the local immigration department. 

Can some one help me about this ? whether I can apply again as Job seeker visa with the Doc "Verpflichtungserklärung”. Do they reject me VISA again? 
Please help out with your valuable suggestions.

Waiting to hear soon inorder to proceed further

Thanks


----------



## ALKB

kencyborg said:


> Hi alll,
> 
> This time also my visa got rejected with same reason which they have mentioned to me at first time. Embassy have rejected other applicants too for those who have applied as Job seeker Visa to Germany.
> 
> But when I checked with one my friend who works in legal department at germany, they informed me to get the document named "Verpflichtungserklärung” (formal obligation letter) by a sponsor who lives in Germany from the local immigration department.
> 
> Can some one help me about this ? whether I can apply again as Job seeker visa with the Doc "Verpflichtungserklärung”. Do they reject me VISA again?
> Please help out with your valuable suggestions.
> 
> Waiting to hear soon inorder to proceed further
> 
> Thanks




Nobody can tell you whether a future application might or might not be rejected.

It is true that a Verpflichtungerklärung (gurantee by sponsor) of a German national or settled person in Germany makes it easier to get any kind of visa but it does not guarantee success.

You would have to find a person who can show enough regular income to be able to cover all your expenses in case of need. That person would be legally obligated to pay your bills should you become unable to do so yourself. It's quite a responsibility.


----------



## kencyborg

ok bro, I still dont understand why my visa got rejected earlier even though I have showed sufficient funds in my account . They have mentioned reason as " You could not sufficiently substantiate your planned stay at Germany". The same reason they have given to other applicants too for those who have applied for Job Seeker visa. 
So bro could you pls clarify it ?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi

kencyborg said:


> ok bro, I still dont understand why my visa got rejected earlier even though I have showed sufficient funds in my account . They have mentioned reason as " You could not sufficiently substantiate your planned stay at Germany". The same reason they have given to other applicants too for those who have applied for Job Seeker visa.
> So bro could you pls clarify it ?


I think you probably missed checking James' and mine reply to your post in the below thread?
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...ker-visa-eu-blue-card-visa-6.html#post1431417


----------



## ALKB

kencyborg said:


> ok bro, I still dont understand why my visa got rejected earlier even though I have showed sufficient funds in my account . They have mentioned reason as " You could not sufficiently substantiate your planned stay at Germany". The same reason they have given to other applicants too for those who have applied for Job Seeker visa.
> So bro could you pls clarify it ?


I don't think the rejection has to do with money at all.

It sounds like you were too vague regarding how you want to go about looking for a job in Germany.

Have you researched the job market in your field? Identified the big employers? Etc., etc.?


----------



## kencyborg

Hi,

I got “Verpflichtungserklärung” (formal obligation letter) from Germany local immigration dept through my uncle who is the citizen at germany. And this doc shows me the validity to stay at germany for 3 months starting from 15th Sept.
can some one suggest me whats the next procedure do needs to follow? 

With regards,

Ken


----------



## amrut1243

Hi,

Today, I received my job seeker visa from German Consulate and its very easy to get if you have all required documents mentioned in Check List.

Its nothing to do with how much fund you are trying to show but its more of work experience and how much you know about German Industry. 

Cover letter plays very important role as you are suppose to state your purpose and how you gonna carry your job hunt in Germany.

Regards,
AM


----------



## Pathma

Congratulations on getting your job seeker visa. Actually. I am.a software engineer working in Singapore. I am also planing to apply for job seeker visa. Could you please send me sample documents which you.have created for this. I am quite confused how do I compose following documents.

1. How do I Hunt a job and how do I show my knowledge of German industey

If you. Can help.me to created those docs it would be a great help for me.

Thank you.


----------



## imran4u60

*imran*



amrut1243 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today, I received my job seeker visa from German Consulate and its very easy to get if you have all required documents mentioned in Check List.
> 
> Its nothing to do with how much fund you are trying to show but its more of work experience and how much you know about German Industry.
> 
> Cover letter plays very important role as you are suppose to state your purpose and how you gonna carry your job hunt in Germany.
> 
> Regards,
> AM


Many Congratulations on getting your job seeker visa. Actually. Me too Planning to apply for Job Seeker Visa, i am an Accountant in Saudi Arabia. Can you send me your supporting documents which you created for Application ie. Cover Letter, CV, Purpose Statement etc. i have my one friend to send me Obligation Letter from Germany.

So please if you send me these documents this will very help full to create my Application. i will be very thank full to you.

imran4u60 at yaho . com


Thank you.


----------



## navdeep singh

*Congrats nd pls help*



amrut1243 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today, I received my job seeker visa from German Consulate and its very easy to get if you have all required documents mentioned in Check List.
> 
> Its nothing to do with how much fund you are trying to show but its more of work experience and how much you know about German Industry.
> 
> Cover letter plays very important role as you are suppose to state your purpose and how you gonna carry your job hunt in Germany.
> 
> Regards,
> AM


Hi Amrut,
Did you take any consultant help or prepared you documents on your own.
can you help with cover letter sample or template.
I am also in bangalore and planning to apply for the same.
or pl let me know ur email ID, will contact you on that.


Thanks
Navdeep


----------



## roni1

*Congrats Amruth1243, need one help please*

I had applied for German job seeker visa on november 1st week. visa application rejected by consulate saying " You could not suffiently subtantiate your motivation for your planned stay in Germany". I had submitted hotel booking for 6 months in germany along with application and list of job seeking sites, companies etc in motivation letter. Please let me know what are the other details required in motivation letter.

Regards
Roni













amrut1243 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today, I received my job seeker visa from German Consulate and its very easy to get if you have all required documents mentioned in Check List.
> 
> Its nothing to do with how much fund you are trying to show but its more of work experience and how much you know about German Industry.
> 
> Cover letter plays very important role as you are suppose to state your purpose and how you gonna carry your job hunt in Germany.
> 
> Regards,
> AM


----------



## roni1

Hi Navdeep,
Did you get any reply from Amrut?

Regards
Roni1


----------



## navdeep singh

Hi Roni
No I have not got any reply from Amrut.

Sorry to hear that your application got rejected.
Can you tell me -
From where you have applied?
Do you have Job experience- if so in which field and of how many years.
(M asking because i heard- it matters for them)
did you took any consultancy help or prepared your self.

Thanks
Navdeep


----------



## Azzhar

*Hi*

Hi. Could you please guide me with the job seeker visa processes. VPD is required for visa? and how to get verpflichtungserklärung? Please guide me through the visa process. My phone and whatsapp [removed by moderator - please do not post personal information, this is for your own safety]




amrut1243 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today, I received my job seeker visa from German Consulate and its very easy to get if you have all required documents mentioned in Check List.
> 
> Its nothing to do with how much fund you are trying to show but its more of work experience and how much you know about German Industry.
> 
> Cover letter plays very important role as you are suppose to state your purpose and how you gonna carry your job hunt in Germany.
> 
> Regards,
> AM


----------

